# hi new guy to the forums here.



## apachemech (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi. Not to sound redundant to the forum posts here, but obviously I am new to the forum. 

I am currently 6ft 210 lbs. My goal is to cut fat to get a lean build as my goal weight is 185 lbs. I am in the gym 5-6 times a week with one rest day. 
My current gym schedule is as follows:
    Monday: Chest / Abs
    Tuesday Back
    Wednesday:Legs / Cardio
    Thursday: Shoulders / Abs
    Friday: Arms
    Saturday Cardio
    Sunday: Rest day

My current weight is 210 with 18% BF and the goal weight is 185 with 10% BF

My current caloric intake is roughly 2700-2900 (hard to determine as i am deployed to Afghanistan at the current time)My daily protein intake is 170 g 
My carb intake is around 150 g and my fat intake is at 110 right now (trying to cut that back as i should be at 95 g or less)

I look forward to advise and tips to further progress to improve to the most awesome physique I can hope to gain.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2013)

apachemech, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## apachemech (Feb 17, 2013)

i forgot to mention that i am soon to start a cycle of Halo Extreme from IronMaglabs


----------



## Z499 (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome, if you have any questions feel free to ask, I have noticed when I took t3 I had my best results for weight loss, I tried clen and it shot my blood pressure through the roof, and my heart bpm was 112 at rest so I dropped it and I'm going back to t3 and running peptides.

I was 5'9", 220lbs and after running a t3 cycle and some peps I was down to 205 and I haven hovering around that weight since I came off cycle


----------



## brazey (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## apachemech (Feb 17, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Welcome, if you have any questions feel free to ask, I have noticed when I took t3 I had my best results for weight loss, I tried clen and it shot my blood pressure through the roof, and my heart bpm was 112 at rest so I dropped it and I'm going back to t3 and running peptides.
> 
> I was 5'9", 220lbs and after running a t3 cycle and some peps I was down to 205 and I haven hovering around that weight since I came off cycle



I guess my only quest is, is Halo a good starter PH (cant take tren, winny or var due to my military career). From what I have read on these forums and some others(i.e. IronMagLabs) Halo is close if not similar to var.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 17, 2013)

Halo is a GREAT starter PH! Eat clean, lift heavy, drink plenty of H20, and enjoy!


----------



## Z499 (Feb 17, 2013)

Once you run your halo cycle you might like super DMZ 2.0, I understand you wanting to be careful not much sense in getting in any trouble. My wife took halo extreme and she had to bump it up to 75mg a day


----------



## apachemech (Feb 17, 2013)

thats funny because me and the guys i work out with had been talking about doing this cycle of halo and seeing how it goes and then switching to super dmz 2.0 not more that 4 or 5 hours ago


----------



## Z499 (Feb 17, 2013)

SDMZ 2.0 is alittle more potent than halo. If you end up liking the halo then I definitely recommend the SDMZ 2.0 and hydrate constantly


----------



## apachemech (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advise guys. I think after this cycle I will switch to the Super DMZ


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2013)

apachemech said:


> Hi. Not to sound redundant to the forum posts here, but obviously *I am new to the forum. *



Welcome to IronMagazine!


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2013)

*welcome !!!*


----------



## sneedham (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome...Troop....


----------



## Cork (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to IML Forums!  

Make sure to support the sponsors.  

You can always check out Orbit Nutrition for the best prices on bodybuilding supplements.  You can use ORBIT109 at checkout for 5% off and keep an eye on those daily deals!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------

